# Value of my Mead Ranger



## Mingero (Jul 29, 2013)

Thinking of selling my Ranger but do not have any idea of its current value......can anyone help?

Thanks
Gerry
Gerry@GerryGoward.com


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 30, 2013)

*$1000 bucks*

Hi Gerry,
Nice bike, it's hard to really get a look at condition from that 1 photo. I'm estimating $1000. I've bought and sold these bikes in similar original condition from $700 to $1000. The black steel parts will detract some of the value, what kind of battery can is that? What is the wheelset?
Saddle looks great.
Best
Ivo


----------



## Mingero (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Ivo....thanks for you input.....the battery can is a two battery repop cut down to a single battery size ....it also has the delta sticker. The wheels are P-35's powder coated Mead brown with a cream stripe in the center to go with the original paint theme...they are laced to original hubs with Electra amsterdam's for tires. The bike rides great and the reaction from people when they see it is incredible......hate to sell it but I will list it next week.
I will post better photos this evening.....take care....

Gerry
Gerry@GerryGoward.com


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 30, 2013)

$1000 sounds too cheap. When I was looking for one I couldn't find one for under $1800. Yours is in far better condition than the ones I saw. One guy had a $50 cruiser seat on his. It was also missing several very expensive parts.  The other one was repainted with numerous repop parts. The last one I saw was a rust bucket with correct parts. It was too far gone and he asked me $1995. I thought he asked me for $19.95. I thought about it for a minute and handed him a twenty. You should have seen his face  It was priceless! When he corrected my error, I simply walked away from it.


----------



## Mingero (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks......that's around the price I am think I am going to list it at......I also think it is in pretty good shape.....needs nothing and a smooth rider....

Gerry
Gerry@GerryGoward.com


----------



## Mingero (Jul 31, 2013)

*More pictures.....dog not for sale*


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 31, 2013)

*mead ranger.*

what a sweet bike.love your dog.


----------



## Mingero (Jul 31, 2013)

My bike building partners


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2013)

I sold a beaut for around $800.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 31, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> $1000 sounds too cheap. When I was looking for one I couldn't find one for under $1800. Yours is in far better condition than the ones I saw. One guy had a $50 cruiser seat on his. It was also missing several very expensive parts.  The other one was repainted with numerous repop parts. The last one I saw was a rust bucket with correct parts. It was too far gone and he asked me $1995. I thought he asked me for $19.95. I thought about it for a minute and handed him a twenty. You should have seen his face  It was priceless! When he corrected my error, I simply walked away from it.




When your looking for something it always cost too much. 

 No disrespect intended, these bikes are plentiful. Condition and the presence of correct complete parts are the major determining factors as to value with common bikes. At MLC this spring there were a few of these offered for sale, top end on asking price was $1500 for a complete survivor, slant tank short frame also. I bought one for $650 complete, with red block Mead pedals also. If a buyer is patient these bikes sell from $700 to $1000. a primo example, like a 900+ point bike can fetch up to 10K, a condition 8 sold this spring at auction just under 6K after buyer commissions and tax.

Gerry man, pop that thing on Ebay, it's the great equalizer of values.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2013)

Just my opinion, but with the can and lamp, in the neighborhood of $1100.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 31, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Just my opinion, but with the can and lamp, in the neighborhood of $1100.




Although I'm glad, I'll never understand why a bike like this doesn't pull the same amount as an early balloon tire Schwinn. I guess it's all dependent on what the masses are after.

Nice bike. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Although I'm glad, I'll never understand why a bike like this doesn't pull the same amount as an early balloon tire Schwinn. I guess it's all dependent on what the masses are after.
> 
> Nice bike. Good luck with the sale!




It does, just not as much as a Aerocycle or cycleplane types....

$800 t0 $1000 is alot of jinga for a vintage bike period.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 31, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> When your looking for something it always cost too much.
> 
> No disrespect intended, these bikes are plentiful. Condition and the presence of correct complete parts are the major determining factors as to value with common bikes. At MLC this spring there were a few of these offered for sale, top end on asking price was $1500 for a complete survivor, slant tank short frame also. I bought one for $650 complete, with red block Mead pedals also. If a buyer is patient these bikes sell from $700 to $1000. a primo example, like a 900+ point bike can fetch up to 10K, a condition 8 sold this spring at auction just under 6K after buyer commissions and tax.
> 
> Gerry man, pop that thing on Ebay, it's the great equalizer of values.






Boy are you right on this one. When you are looking for one, the prices are sky high. Do you know Schwinn Phantoms are plentiful also but try buying one in Chicago for $650 complete, you will be in for a long wait. I still haven't found one yet. At shows they want over $1K for a put together Phantoms with crappy paint. I refuse to pay over $400 for a basket case Phantom. I also agree Ebay is the great equalizer of values. It wakes up those who think their put together bike with repop parts are worth $3500.


----------



## Mingero (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your input........the last thing I want to do is overprice......when I list I want the bike to go to someone who will enjoy it as much as I have at a fair price......another member who's opinion I respect advised to part it out for max profit....hate to do that.

Gerry
Gerry@GerryGoward.com


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2013)

Mingero said:


> Thanks everyone for your input........the last thing I want to do is overprice......when I list I want the bike to go to someone who will enjoy it as much as I have at a fair price......another member who's opinion I respect advised to part it out for max profit....hate to do that.
> 
> Gerry
> Gerry@GerryGoward.com




We need more people like you Gerry!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 31, 2013)

These bikes are kind of the Schwinn Phantom of the motorbike world, but unlike phantoms I don't get tired of looking at them.  I just picked up my first Ranger tank bike last month, I found it on the Washington DC CL and paid about 1/10th what this one sold for after taxes and buyers premium.  Its not quite as nice, but it ain't too bad either.  

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...d=mead+ranger&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's one in very nice + condition that just ended

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-MEA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2013)

Greens07 said:


> Here's one in very nice + condition that just ended
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-MEA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Yea, but a grand of that was for the tires and great tank....


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 31, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Yea, but a grand of that was for the tires and great tank....




It is also correct in it's parts, neck, bars, crank, red pedals, battery can, taller frame, Tires HUGE difference.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm in hog heaven with all this Mead talk lately.  That complete survivor for 2100 on ebay, was a great well kept example of the Ranger.
The only Ranger I sold was with no wheels and no accessories for $700.  
I too believe in buyer happiness and letting go of things at an affordable price.
I'll be listing my Ranger Roadster soon, stand by.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> I'm in hog heaven with all this Mead talk lately.  That complete survivor for 2100 on ebay, was a great well kept example of the Ranger.
> The only Ranger I sold was with no wheels and no accessories for $700.
> I too believe in buyer happiness and letting go of things at an affordable price.
> I'll be listing my Ranger Roadster soon, stand by.




Your also a good guy...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 31, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> I'm in hog heaven with all this Mead talk lately.  That complete survivor for 2100 on ebay, was a great well kept example of the Ranger.
> The only Ranger I sold was with no wheels and no accessories for $700.
> I too believe in buyer happiness and letting go of things at an affordable price.
> I'll be listing my Ranger Roadster soon, stand by.




Is that the one I sold you?


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 8, 2013)

Sold for slightly more than $800. http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-MEA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Mingero (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the link.....


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 9, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Sold for slightly more than $800. http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-MEA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Not apples for apples. Look closely at the sold bike vs this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mea...775?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3384685f67


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 9, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Not apples for apples. Look closely at the sold bike vs this one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mea...775?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3384685f67




To me, there is a big difference between the Wolfgang ebay Mead @ $2,185 and yours for sale, the former having all original parts...details like the singletubes, pedals, etc...and better paint.
Unless something crazy happens, I would not expect yours to sell at $2,400+.
Chris


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 9, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> To me, there is a big difference between the Wolgang ebay Mead @ $2,185 and yours for sale, the former having all original parts...details like the singletubes, pedals, etc...and better paint.
> Unless something crazy happens, I would not expect yours to sell at $2,400+.
> Chris




Exactly Right, even at a $1200 opening bid there would not a bidder. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mingero (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks Chris....I completely agree with you and thanks for your input.....and Ivo ...I have two offers from members on the Cabe ....one for $1000.00 and one for "$1200.00".....


----------

